# Goat/Chicken feed



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, I have a 4Hers mom that just called and had a question that I have NO idea the answer.

She has goats of course and she also raises chickens. :chick: 

Well she would like to have her own feed mixed at the CO OP and use it for both the goats and the chickens. She asked what my mix is that I feed to my goats and i told her it is Oats, Wheat, Milo, Barley and BOSS. 

OK all you chicken people :applaud: is that good enough for her chickens or does she need more?

Is there anything that you all put in you chicken feed that a goat can not eat? I just have no idea about chickens and I can not help her but I told her that new of people that had all the answers. SO, what do you think?


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

I feed a 12% pellet from southern states . Select I feed it to the goats and add a 18% alfafa pellet to it when the does are heavy w/kids and when nursing. The horses eat it and I add a bit of cracked corn to it for the chickens.

Karen


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

If the chickens are layers (vs. broilers) they will definitely need some calcium, which she may be adding by having free choice oyster shells or something available. I think a layer and grower ration is usually 20+ percent protein; goats (non-lactating) should get by on less protein. Protein is expensive; may be more cost effective to buy separate rations. Broilers may even need more protein than goats; her feed store people would know.

Lauren


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can chickens have Soy meal? 

She has cashmere goats and they do not take a high protein at all. OK, I guess I should of asked if these were layers or broilers. See, I know nothing about chickens.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

You probably don't want to know all the things chickens "can have" :wink: . 

Chickens are omnivores; the question I would ask at the feed store is the price for different feed for the different types of livestock and the classes (grower, layer, etc) within that type. Why feed filet mignon when all they need (and really like) is ground beef? (just an example -- her chickens don't need beef).


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, chickens can have soy bean meal and it is quite good for them; our chickens enjoy their soy beans.

I see nothing wrong with feeding the grains listen to chickens, but as Bee listed, they will need calcium. In the winter we lay pans out with oyster shells, gravel, and dirt for dusting.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would send her to http://www.backyardchickens.com or something like that it is a great forum for chicken owners.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, I raise chickens along with my goaties, and I feed the same grain diet to my milkers and my chickens, with a slight variation to the amounts of each grain and some extra protein/calcium. For the chickens, they get 2 parts oats, 2 parts corn and 1 part BOSS, which makes about a 13% protein ration for them. Optimal protein for layers is 16-20%, so (please don't laugh!), in the morning they get 2 cups of goat milk that I've curdled and 2 cups of cooked pinto beans, along with whatever alfalfa hay is left in the goats hay feeder from the night before.

Stacy posted a great website, and another one is http://www.lionsgrip.com/protein.html which show how to figure protein levels for mixing your own feed.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, that's really neat! Your chickens are very well-cared for! My mom would like you. . . . . she gets upset with me sometimes because I don't like her chickens. 

Just the other day, my mom blended some flax seed, oatmeal, and put some cracked corn in there too. She was being creative as she thinks her chickens do not like the feed they are getting now. I'm going to show her the websites you put on here, especially the one on blending your own chicken feed. She'd like that.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Great site on chicken protein. I bought my own Diamant grain mill to make my own feed and it seemed so complicated. That site makes it seem easy. And much cheaper than the feed I buy at the organic mill that opened up about a hundred miles from me. I make the trip once a year to buy organic alfalfa pellets for my cows (and which I've found my little Doelings love!) but the chicken feed doesn't last well for a year so I always run out.

Now I foresee a new project as I'm not happy with the local goat feed around here either. Glad my husband put a motor on my mill. Guess I'll look back into making my own feed.

Also, http://www.the-coop.org/cgi-bin/UBB/ultimatebb.cgi has a good chicken forum,


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

I was always told that the store bought chicken feed is really bad for goats. And of course my goaties seem to think that where ever I am is where they should be too, so there is sometimes a battle getting into the coop without one of them coming in too. The great thing with making your own feed is that you know what is in it, and there isn't anything in mine that will hurt a goat in case I lose the "battle of the door".


----------

